# HD video card recommendation for Canon 5D mark 2



## runner2541 (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a Canon 5D Mark 2 and I'm wondering if anyone can offer a recommendation for a HD video card.

I won't be needing to store more than 20 minutes of footage on the card.

Thank you!


----------



## runner2541 (Sep 27, 2013)

That should be "memory card."  Not video card.


----------



## runnah (Sep 27, 2013)

Lexar, SanDisk and Transcend are all good brands. The write speed is what is most important.  My Cf cards for video are 400x.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 27, 2013)

I hear 5D mk II's aren't good for video. Better swamp me out for that project. My T3i will work good for that project. lol


----------



## Derrel (Sep 27, 2013)

Check out Robgalbraith.com and look for a card that has high write speeds in their tests. He maintains a CF,SD,XQD Card Database. Link is at the top.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 27, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Check out Robgalbraith.com and look for a card that has high write speeds in their tests. He maintains a CF,SD,XQD Card Database. Link is at the top.



SHHHHHHH Derrel. I'm working the angle here. Oh wait, I can just get your Canon


----------



## runner2541 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you for the information!


----------



## brunerww (Sep 28, 2013)

runner - you can get a 400x Transcend 32GB CF card for $40 or a 64GB card for $89.24 from Amazon.  These are Gold Box Deal prices and are only good until October 9th.

Good luck!

Bill


----------

